# goldtip xt hunter vs. 22 series for 3d



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

im shooting the mbr class and was wondering if i should stick with my xt hunters or switch over to something a little fatter like the 22 series from goldtip...im looking at getting pretty competitive in the tournaments this year, and didnt know if the size difference in the 2 will help me any...thanks.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

it could always be the difference in an extra point or two...


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

The 22 series are lighter which is more speed, in 3d that's good. I wouldn't shoot the XT's for a skinny arrow use the Ultralight's will save about 1 grain per inch of arrow. I like the 22's myself they shoot great and are very tough.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

another question: the 22 series are a 300 spine...im gonna drop my poundage on my Athens Accomplice to 60-65 lbs with my 27 1/2" dl for 3d...what's gonna be the difference in shooting a 300 spine at this poundage compared to shooting my xt hunters in 400 spine at 70 lbs?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot them at 60# with a 29" draw. 27.5" arrow they fly well for me, on paper they are overspined but I have no problems with them. I feel you can shoot an arrow thats too stiff but an arrow that's too weak you'll have nothing but trouble.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

I shoot my 22s at 58 lbs with a 27-1/2 inch draw. I keep them kinda long, right around 29-1/2 " with 100 grains up front. As Jon said, they are over spined with all the programs but I don't have any problems with them. It might be a little tougher shooting them off of a blade style rest but with a drop away I don't really think a stiff spine makes too much of a difference.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

any reason for keeping them so long? does it help with the stiffness or something?? i want to try to keep the arrow pretty light, but still wanna make sure that they are gonna fly true....is it worth the extra money to get the 22 pro's?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

lilcajun said:


> any reason for keeping them so long? does it help with the stiffness or something?? i want to try to keep the arrow pretty light, but still wanna make sure that they are gonna fly true....is it worth the extra money to get the 22 pro's?


Keeping the arrow longer softens the spine. The longer the arrow the easier it flexes.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

lilcajun said:


> any reason for keeping them so long? does it help with the stiffness or something?? i want to try to keep the arrow pretty light, but still wanna make sure that they are gonna fly true....is it worth the extra money to get the 22 pro's?


Yes it does help a bit with the spine but also the overall weight. As far as the spine goes though, even at that length for my set-up they are still way stiff. I could probably cut at least 2" off of them and they would still be a bit long.

As far as the pros, that is all a personal preference. I cut atleast 3/4 of an inch off of the back then cut them to length. I personally am not a good enough shooter to notice the difference in the straightness so therefore I do not see the need to spend the extra money. Maybe some day I will be but not now. Who knows maybe my scores would improve by shooting the pros but I figure if I can get to where I am shooting the whit labels very well then maybe when I do decide to shoot the pros it will be that much better. One can only hope right.


----------

